# Online Prop Firms



## T0BY (26 July 2021)

This seems to be a growing market. Anyone else trading through an online prop firm? Some of the more well known ones are FTMO, MyForexFunds, 5%ers, City Traders Imperium, EnFoid, Top Step, ect..


----------



## Joules MM1 (26 July 2021)

__





						TraderEquity - Funded Trader Program
					

Best Funded Trader Program for US Stock Equity Traders!



					www.traderequity.com
				








__





						OneUp Trader | The Best Funded Trader Program
					

A fully funded trader program, funding accounts of up to $250,000 with reliable prop firms. Get funded with a 1-step evaluation or start a 7-day FREE trial.




					oneuptrader.com
				




way of the future


----------

